# AEP 10# hogzilla



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.zanesvilletimesrecorder.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011105010331


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That is one I can believe!!! That's a giant!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW! Nice fish. Every since I've been fishing over there I've said there has got to be some 10 pounders in there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

what a beast! :B fish of a lifetime in most any state.
you put your time in there (AEP) and eventually you will nail a 8-9lbr.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap!!! What a hog! I remember someone recently started a thread asking where everyone thinks the next 10 lb Ohio bass would come from. Many said AEP and many were right!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a T-O-A-D!


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Geesh ! That's one incredible catch. I keep seeing all these big bass photos on here from places like AEP and it makes me wish I had gotten a smaller rig now. What is in the water down there.... steroids ? Bass of a lifetime ! Awesome !


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

great story and awesome fish!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Wooo wheee! A DD Ohio bass is rare indeed. Congrats to Mr. Curtis!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great story! I just wish I would of got the girth from the 24 1/2incher I caught down there last weekend. the 24incher had a 17inch girth I caught. The big girls are feeding right now down there.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Great fish, and DEF. a Fish Ohio!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Hogzilla for sure


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - That is one nice fish. My father N law bass fishes a lot and has caught several 5 plus ponders. Most of them were caught at night walking the banks. I remember a few years back a kid caught a bass just short of 10lbs out of dow lake in Athens.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

AMAZING!!!!! I am jealous. What a fish.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wow what a fish and he took it home


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

That one would be on my wall. Fished too many years to let something like that go. For the record I have never kept a bass that I can remember other than being forced to by a couple ******** in Fla. They get offended throwing 5lb sandwiches back.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Holy crap, nice fish. I don't blame em for taking it. That girl was old anyway.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't blame him for taking it home as well,Hope he rode it home.Bet the water went down a foot or so when he pulled it out.Fish of a life time


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeepers! 
Awesome fish...My congratulations Mr. Curtis too!!! I believe that one pulled like a 50 Pound Flathead.
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage lakes/Coventry

With his cell phone in the water...(LOL)...(and I understand that too... I'd have been shaking all over!)...he couldn't get a picture record. That one needed measured and weighed properly...it's truly an Ohio trophy bass


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Great fish! After seeing that picture I would not have guessed it came from ohio.


----------

